

Digital Musical Instruments [video] - nisa
https://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/camp2015/camp2015-6676-digital_musical_instruments.html#video

======
gtani
Hmm, this gets a little into successors to MIDI and what's happening today
with kyma, MfL, NI rounds and controllers that let you vary many parameters
over the life of a note or chord. The harmonica is pretty interesting (based
on watching about 5 minutes at the end

------
ChuckMcM
That video doesn't work for me, it has audio at first, and then it keeps
playing a clip that is apparently the end of the talk but various slides
appear which are in the middle of the talk. (Linux Firefox 39) very odd.

